# HMCS WINNIPEG departs for six month deployment



## gwp (30 Jan 2009)

MARP 005/09
January 30, 2009

WEST COAST CANADIAN WARSHIP TO JOIN NATO FLEET

ESQUIMALT - Her Majesty's Canadian Ship (HMCS) Winnipeg will depart Esquimalt next week for a six-month deployment to the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and Pacific Ocean. Winnipeg will join Standing NATO Response Force Maritime Group 1 (SNMG1) for part of the mission, while also undertaking training and exercises with navies of the United States, Australia and other countries across Southwest Asia and the Indian Ocean.

SNMG1 is a multinational, integrated maritime force consisting of vessels from various Alliance nations that train and operate together as a single team.  For just over two months, Winnipeg, a Halifax-class patrol frigate, will join SNMG1 and deploy through areas such as the Strait of Malacca, Java and the South China sea, an area of the world that is not frequented by NATO fleets.

"As a trading nation, Canada recognizes the importance of maritime security and its impact on Canadian prosperity and stability," said the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and Minister of the Atlantic Gateway. "HMCS Winnipeg's deployment demonstrates Canada's ability to address security challenges as they arise, building a safer and more secure maritime environment. It is also a concrete example of the Government of Canada's commitment to support and contribute to key international bodies such as NATO and the UN."

"Winnipeg's deployment will strengthen Canada's long-standing relationships with countries such as Australia and Japan, as well as allow us to reach out to other countries in the Indo-Pacific region," said Rear-Admiral Tyrone Pile, Commander of Maritime Forces Pacific.  "I am confident the sailors of HMCS Winnipeg will reinforce the reputation of excellence that Canadian naval personnel enjoy around the world."

Commanded by Commander Craig Baines, and with a crew of some 240 officers and sailors, the ship, along with a CH124 Sea King helicopter and air detachment, will visit several key countries in the region such as Pakistan, India, Korea, Indonesia and Singapore.

-30-

Notes for news and assignment editors:
For more information on SNMG1, please visit:
*http://*www.manw.nato.int/page_snmg1.aspx
For more information on HMCS Winnipeg visit:
*http://*www.navy.forces.gc.ca/winnipeg/
For more information on international CF missions visit:
*www.cefcom.forces.gc.ca
For imagery of CF missions visit: *www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Jaydub (14 Feb 2009)

It's been good so far, but tiring.  We got through Work-Ups and a Missile Ex.  Now we get ready to come alongside!  :cheers:

Are there any other WINNIPEGers here?
True Blue!!!


----------



## gwp (22 Feb 2009)

Winnipeg ESSM launch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGS1ddQTOgI

http://communities.canada.com/ottawa...nch-video.aspx


----------



## Snakedoc (23 Feb 2009)

Best of luck HMCS Winnipeg!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2009)

HMCS Winnipeg visits Korea
CMS NR09.001 - March 13, 2009

BUSAN, KOREA – En route to join Standing NATO Maritime Group 1(SNMG1), Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Winnipeg, in company with the USS John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is making a port visit to Pusan, Korea from 10 to 14 March. During the four-day port visit, HMCS Winnipeg’s ship’s company took the opportunity to strengthen ties with the Republic of Korea. “The Government of Canada is proud of HMCS Winnipeg’s contribution to strengthening relations with other Pacific-Rim nations,” said The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway. “Participation in Exercise Foal Eagle will continue to demonstrate the contributions the Canadian Forces are making around the world.”

“This visit and upcoming exercise participation are important aspects of Canada’s presence in the Asia-Pacific region,” added Vice-Admiral Drew Robertson, Chief of Maritime Staff.  

The ship was greeted by a contingent from the Republic of Korea Navy escorting a young Korean girl in traditional dress who presented a garland of Hibiscus, Korea’s National flower, to the Commanding Officer, Cmdr. Craig Baines. At the invitation of the Korean Navy, a 50-man Guard of Honour from HMCS Winnipeg including the Commanding Officer, participated in a wreath-laying ceremony at the United Nation’s Military Cemetery where 378 Canadian fatalities of the Korean War are buried. The Korean people continue to honour and pay respect to Canada’s contribution during what they refer to as their “Time of Trouble” more than half a century ago.

The carrier group, with HMCS Winnipeg, is scheduled to participate in Exercise Foal Eagle, a multinational exercise demonstrating allied resolve to deter aggression in the waters surrounding the Korean peninsula and improve their ability to work with Korean Naval Forces. 

HMCS Winnipeg is currently on a six-month deployment that will take the ship to the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and Australia. The ship will exercise with navies of the United States, Australia and other nations across Southwest Asia and the Indian Ocean. 

-30-

NOTE TO EDITORS: For more information, please contact the Maritime Forces Pacific Public Affairs at (250) 363-2015.

A link to HMCS Winnipeg’s website, which includes a photo of the ship’s visit, can be found at: http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/winnipeg/7/7-s_eng.asp?keyword=%5b04-338


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2009)

Government of Canada tasks HMCS Winnipeg to NATO fleet
CEFCOM NR 09.006 - March 27, 2009

OTTAWA – The Government of Canada today announced that Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Winnipeg will be the fifth Canadian ship since 2006 to join the Standing NATO Maritime Group1 (SNMG1), this time in the Arabian Sea, the Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean. SNMG1 is a multinational, integrated maritime force consisting of vessels from the various Alliance nations, training and operating together as a single team. 

HMCS Winnipeg’s first mission will be to support Operation Allied Protector, the NATO approved plan for the deployment of SNMG1 vessels to conduct counter-piracy operations off the coast of Somalia. The shipwill be part of a naval group consisting of five vessels from Canada, the Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, and the United States. The frigate NRP Côrte Real, of Portugal is the flagship of the fleet. 

“The security challenges facing Canada are real and globalization means that developments abroad can have a profound impact on the safety and interests of Canadians here,” said Defence Minister Peter Gordon MacKay. “Canada’s participation in this maritime force is another example of our government’s continuing commitment to international peace and security, which also enhances the security of Canada and Canadians at home and abroad.”

HMCS Winnipeg’s deployment with SNMG1, conducted under Operation SEXTANT, gives Canada an opportunity to join a flexible, responsive international force, ready to execute any number of missions across a broad spectrum that includes exercises, crisis response, and maritime security operations. During this deployment, HMCS Winnipeg will also conduct diplomatic calls in several Asia-Pacific countries. 

“I’m proud of our sailors and Air Force personnel of HMCS Winnipegfor their dedication to this important operation as well as the sacrifice they and their families are making,” said General Walter Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff. “Piracy and terrorist attacks currently occurring across the world demonstrate how instability in distant lands and merchant sea-lanes can directly affect our own security and that of our allies. HMCS Winnipeg’s deployment demonstrates Canada’s willingness, along with our coalition partners, to continue to fight international terrorism and make the maritime environment safe and secure for all.”

Commanded by Commander Craig Baines with a crew of approximately 240 officers and non-commissioned members, HMCS Winnipeg, based at Esquimalt, B.C., and her CH-124 Sea King detachment, form a highly ready and technologically advanced warship. The ship, helicopter and crew are capable of performing a variety of missions worldwide. 

-30-

Note to news and assignment editors:

For more information on Operation SEXTANT, visit http://www.cefcom.forces.gc.ca/site/ops/index_e.asp 

For still and video imagery of Canadian naval vessels at work, visit www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca.


----------



## DC Roundsman (30 Mar 2009)

I love seeing my old ship in the news.  Had a good 2 years on her and wish that I was with her again on this deployment.


----------



## LadySailor (1 Apr 2009)

Wow... this is so long! My bf is on the ship! Can't wait for them to come back home!  :'(


----------



## gwp (5 Apr 2009)

Canadian Warship thwarts pirate attack​CEFCOM NR 09.009 - April 4, 2009

OTTAWA - HMCS Winnipeg, currently deployed in a NATO led counter-piracy mission known as Operation Allied Protector, thwarted a pirate attack of a merchant vessel in the Arabian Sea. 

While engaging in naval escort duties Winnipeg observed several small skiffs approaching the Motor Vessel (MV) Pacific Opal. MV Pacific Opal radioed for assistance. In response, Commander Craig Baines, commanding officer of HMCS Winnipeg, ordered the immediate launch of the ship’s Sea King helicopter to investigate. 

Winnipeg’s helicopter arrived on-scene putting itself between the vessel in distress and the pirate skiffs.  The pirates pulled back and withdrew. The aircraft’s pilot Major James Hawthorne said, “Whatever their intentions were they complied with our instructions and allowed the merchant vessel to proceed.” 

“I want to express how proud I am of HMCS Winnipeg’s actions today. This highlights the importance of our mission and the efforts to make a difference with our coalition partners in the fight against piracy and international terrorism,” said Lieutenant-General Michel Gauthier, Commander of Canadian Expeditionary Force Command. “I’m proud of what Commander Baines and his crew have accomplished and appreciate their dedication to this important operation as well as the personal sacrifice that HMCS Winnipeg’s families are making.”

HMCS Winnipeg with a crew of approximately 240 officers and non-commissioned members, based at Esquimalt, B.C., and her CH-124 Sea King detachment, form a highly ready and technologically advanced warship. The ship, helicopter and crew are capable of performing a variety of missions worldwide. 

-30-​
Note to news and assignment editors: 

For more information on Operation SEXTANT, visit http://www.cefcom.forces.gc.ca/site/ops/index_e.asp 
For information on HMCS Winnipeg’s mission visit: http://www.manw.nato.int/SNMG1/Completed%20Pages/SNMG1%20HOME%20PAGE.html 
For information on the NATO Response Force, visit: http://www.nato.int/issues/nrf/index.html 
For HMCS Winnipegmission photos visit the Combat Camera website at www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2009)

And another job well done, again!

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090411/national/cda_pirate_attack_1



> *Canadian warship wards off attempted pirate attack off Horn of Africa
> 
> Sat Apr 11, 3:13 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakedoc (13 Apr 2009)

Great job to the crew of HMCS Winnipeg.  However it sounds like the pirate attacks are becoming more and more violent...


----------



## Navy_Blue (20 Apr 2009)

I've been down in the states the last few days and the American media is reporting that the Winnipeg had the pirates in custody but let them go.  They said our reasoning was that they had not committed any crimes against Canada so we had no reason to detain them.  They chased them for seven hours and all they could do was take there gun and tell them to be good.  I would be demoralized as a member of that crew right now.  

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/apr/20/ship-fights-off-attack-pirates-free-food-aid-ship/


----------



## Old_navy_062 (20 Apr 2009)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> I've been down in the states the last few days and the American media is reporting that the Winnipeg had the pirates in custody but let them go.  They said our reasoning was that they had not committed any crimes against Canada so we had no reason to detain them.  They chased them for seven hours and all they could do was take there gun and tell them to be good.  I would be demoralized as a member of that crew right now.
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/apr/20/ship-fights-off-attack-pirates-free-food-aid-ship/



I don't think the the crew is demoralized over this.  They are fully aware of the rules regarding taking detainee's.  The ship is accomplishing the mission it was sent for.  If these rules change, I know the crew will be prepared for the added role.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Apr 2009)

_While conducting World Food Program escort duties on April 18, 2009, Her Majesty's Canadian Ship (HMCS) Winnipeg respond to a pirate attack against MV Front Ardenne off the coast of Somalia in this Canadian National Defence handout photo, obtained on April 20, 2009. Somali pirates have released one more ship but still held 19 others Monday, as foreign navies chased sea brigands in Gulf of Aden.
(AFP/CANADIAN NATIONAL DEFENCE/Rick Ayer)_






_Canadian navy-issued photo shows one of its vessel escorting a ship from the United Nations World Food Program to a port in Somalia to deliver urgent humanitarian supplies on April 20. Pirate attacks off Somalia jumped tenfold in the first three months of 2009 compared to last year, a maritime watchdog has said.
(AFP/HO/File/Rick Ayer)_


----------



## Navy_Blue (22 Apr 2009)

I'm willing to bet many of the Crew in the Wardroom on that ship and some of the Ops types new the kind of rules they were playing with.  However I'm sure many of the lower deck and junior personnel who spent seven hours chasing these goons too really were not aware of what would happen once they had zap straps on the Pirates wrists.  You put a lot of energy and feel a lot of energy from your crew mates in situations like that even if your just a Stoker dipping the DG.  To have a higher authority tell you to let them go would suck.  

Regardless they are saying NATO is having a meeting this week to decide if they can change the rules a bit.  I hope they can.  This kind of stuff is why people join the Navy.


----------



## CougarKing (26 May 2009)

Another job well done to HMCS _Winnipeg_!!



> *NATO disarms suspected pirates in Gulf of Aden*
> AP
> 
> Mon May 25, 5:14 am ET
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jun 2009)

News Release
HMCS Winnipeg: NATO mission accomplished
NR 09.013 - June 6, 2009

Aboard HMCS Winnipeg in the Indian Ocean — The Canadian frigate HMCS Winnipeg officially detached from Standing NATO Maritime Group 1 today, ending a very successful nine-week counter-piracy mission that began in early April.

“The efforts of the sailors and air crew aboard HMCS Winnipeg permitted the Government of Canada to contribute to the NATO coalition’s naval response to a global issue,” said the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway. “Their achievements helped bring a measure of security to the strategically important, yet troubled, waters of the Gulf of Aden.”
With a mandate to defend against, deter and disrupt piracy, Winnipeg and her crew thwarted several pirate attacks, and helped to disarm numerous groups of pirates in just over two months of operations.

 “I am tremendously impressed by the spirit and professionalism demonstrated by the men and women of HMCS Winnipeg,” said General Walt Natynczyk, the Chief of the Defence Staff. “All Canadians can take great pride in what their sailors and air force personnel have accomplished on this mission.”

HMCS Winnipeg is scheduled to return to her home port of Esquimalt, B.C., in late August.

–30–

Notes to editors: 
For mission details, visit the Canadian Expeditionary Force Command website at www.cefcom-comfec.forces.gc.ca . 

For imagery of HMCS Winnipeg, visit www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca and search using “WINR4” as a keyword.


----------

